# Cách bổ sung Acid amin khi mang bầu



## thuhoai (23/11/18)

Trong thời gian khoảng 1 tháng trước khi mang thai, bạn cần bắt đầu kế hoạch bổ sung axit amin, kéo dài cho đến hết 3 tháng đầu của thai kỳ.

*Acid amin là gì?*
Acid amin là thành phần chính của phân tử protein. Do kết hợp với nhau trong những liên kết khác nhau, chúng tạo thành các phân tử protein khác nhau về thành phần và tính chất. Giá trị dinh dưỡng của protein được quyết định bởi mối liên quan về số lượng và chất lượng của các acid amin khác nhau trong protein đó. Nhờ quá trình tiêu hoá, protein trong thức ăn được phân giải thành acid amin. Các acid amin từ ruột vào máu và tới các tổ chức, tại đây chúng được sử dụng để tổng hợp protein đặc hiệu cho cơ thể.




_Axit amin là một loại vitamin cần được bổ sung trong thai kỳ (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Axit amin là một loại vitamin nhóm B. Trong vài tuần đầu của thai kỳ, thai nhi cần có đủ axit amin để hoàn thành quá trình phát triển não bộ và ống thần kinh cột sống. Chính vì vậy, trong thời gian khoảng 1 tháng trước khi mang thai, bạn cần bắt đầu kế hoạch bổ sung axit amin, kéo dài cho đến hết 3 tháng đầu của thai kỳ.

*Bổ sung axit amin khi mang bầu như thế nào?*
Theo các chuyên gia sức khỏe, nếu có kế hoahcj sinh con, mỗi ngày bạn cần bổ sung ít nhất 400mcg axit amin. Ngoài ra, tốt nhất hãy đến bệnh viện để được kiểm tra xem bản thân bạn có mắc chứng bệnh nào mà cần dung nạp nhiều axit amin hơn so với người khỏe mạnh bình thường hay không.

Ngoài nguồn axit amin được đưa vào cơ thể bằng đường uống hay tiêm, bạn cũng nên ăn nhiều thực phẩm giàu chất này, chẳng hạn như các loại rau cải lá xanh, trái cây, đậu ván v.v…

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

